# Rabbit Chasing



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

My Anatolian pup will chase rabbits out of the pasture. I think I read somewhere that you shouldn't let them but I'm glad she does. She keeps them away from the wife's garden area. I don't really see where there could be a problem but am looking for advice to maybe head off future problems. Any opinions?.....Mike


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I dont have any advice...as I too am new to raising LGD's so I will wait to read the answer you get...Tee-Hee...However...my boys barked at a turtle ....not just any turlte I am sure it had Ninja Turtle skills and ties to al-queida ...why else would they bark at it for 30 min til it left the yard?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

As long as they aren't chasing sheep, I see no problem.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

My pyrs will chase stray cats that get onto the property. They will kill them if they catch them. They also kill skunks (ick, ick, ick) possums, etc. They have never chased my rabbits in the colony nor the adult chickens. They were afraid of the geese we had. 

I currently have an anatolian/pry mix that I bought from a lady on these boards. She seems to be fine with all animals that live here,, but will chase and try to play with them. But she is a puppy. She barks at stray cats which is fine. 

The first anatolian/akbash we had was just not a good choice. He was just too protective/aggressive and had prey drive. He killed chickens, rabbits, ducks, etc. And he was really too scary for my comfort around human strangers. He bit the vet, and acted really aggressive one day at their office, so I chose to have him put down. I was afraid he would hurt someone, and he was just too much of a liability for us. It was just too hard to control a 140lb dog that was determined to attack someone or something. He was good to us, but not to any strangers, and not good with animals.

My point in all this story is that it might just depend on the dog itself. I have never had a GP with lots of prey drive. But my first experience with an anatolian/akbash was not something I would want to repeat. It may have simply been the blood line he came from though.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I see no problems. They're job is to chase things that do not belong, if you're not raising the pup to guard pastured rabbits, then rabbits don't belong.

Just correct her if it ever elevates to chasing livestock.

I imagine that back in the day, LGDs were pretty much left to fend for themselves after whatever scraps they got from the shepherds. A wild rabbit would probably be fine snack for a hardworking LGD.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree with wolffeathers. Mine have chased skunks and caught them....don't go there, grin.... Anything is game if it does not live here and belong; they haven't bitten people but they've put them back and/or up on a porch till I got there, for sure. I keep tight handle on my dogs that is I am out there right quick if commotion starts to intervene if necessary. I think that is part of owning LGD, always potential for something, its up to us to maintain control as much as we can. But I'd say let them chase the dang flopears off and keep your garden growing. ;~)


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

what is the difference between a rabbit, weasel, rat, raccoon, wolf or coyots or neighbors dog?

answer...no difference! they are predators! ok, rabbits won't kill a chicken but it sure can do damage to a garden!!

if you decide later to raise rabbits, they are in cages.

now chasing outside a fence... the fence needs fixing as a dog needs...no, must be contained. The one thing you don't want is the dog to chase a coyote beyond the fence because the pack may be waiting.


----------



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

Good points you all make. I can see where chasing beyond the fence would be a problem but so far she is content to get them gone. Fowler, funny story on the ninja turtle. I bet that was pretty amusing.


----------

